# .257 Weatherby why or why not?



## gwailow

In your opinions what are the pros and cons to the .257 Weatherby. I will be reloading the cartridges, so the only real price issue is the over-priced brass. My wife loves shooting her .243 for deer, but in the off chance she actually draws an elk tag this lifetime she would like to shoot something a little bigger. (I've researched other cartridges--25-06, 7mm-08, 25WSSM etc. the velocities and long-range capabilities of the Weatherby has really caught my eye though.) So let the opinions fly!


----------



## El Matador

That cartridge has some pretty good ballistics - for deer. In my opinion it is just too light for elk though, especially at longer ranges. I consider the .243 to be about the bare minimum for deer hunting, and somewhere in the .270 Winchester area you start thinking about elk. If its low recoil you're after, I would strongly advise going with a bullet larger than .257 and shooting it slower. 7mm-08, .270 Win, .280 Rem, .308, or even .30-06 would all be better for elk. 7mm-08 would have the least recoil, with the next step up being .308, .270 and .280. Of course at fairly close range, a lot more calibers are fine for elk. The ones I've listed are adequate out to 250 or 300 yards. If you want to shoot further than that on an elk: 7mm mag, .300 mag, .338 mag.

One option to consider is a removable muzzle brake. It will tame the recoil significantly so she can shoot at the range comfortably, and you can remove it for hunting so your ears don't get trashed. Then you could step up to a .270 WSM or .300 WSM and it would still kick like the .257.


----------



## BPturkeys

But gee, isn't it all just about shot placement. I can't believe, for example, those guys over in Africa actually making hunters use stuff like .375's and .416's, what do they know. If it was up to me, I'd let them shoot that .223 killer round and pass a law to make sure they always have really good "shot placement". :lol:


----------



## 10yearquest

BPturkeys said:


> But gee, isn't it all just about shot placement. I can't believe, for example, those guys over in Africa actually making hunters use stuff like .375's and .416's, what do they know. If it was up to me, I'd let them shoot that .223 killer round and pass a law to make sure they always have really good "shot placement". :lol:


stir it BP. Are you threatened by differing opinions? This post is not at all constructive to the question at hand. MY opinion of course!

As to the question of the 257 weatherby. If you like it and she shoots it well. Go for it. Make sure you use good big game type bullets and that gun will do just fine.


----------



## SFWG

BPturkeys said:


> But gee, isn't it all just about shot placement. I can't believe, for example, those guys over in Africa actually making hunters use stuff like .375's and .416's, what do they know. If it was up to me, I'd let them shoot that .223 killer round and pass a law to make sure they always have really good "shot placement". :lol:


They have those regulations because guys like WDM Bell killed hundreds of Elephants with what was equal to a 7x57 (275 Rigby). Many men lost their lives trying to duplicate this feat.

The .257 is an incredible round. If you want one buy it. I use nothing but Weatherby ammo out of mine, and it loves the Accubond and TSX. My 300 RUM Sako's stay in the safe collecting dust, the Ultralight is the only thing that is used.


----------



## BPturkeys

Well, you're right, sometimes I tend to be a little sarcastic. I, like most of the posters on this forum, have some experience killing animals, and, more importantly, killing them under real life circumstances. Killing animals is something that should be done as humanly as possible, eliminating, or at least minimizing as much as possible, the chance of wounding the beast or creating a slow death situation. I so often hear people on this forum espousing the use of small caliber weapons for the killing of large game justifying that use by saying stuff like, " a well placed shot from a .223 will bring an elk right down"...OK, it sure will, but what about that not so well placed shot?? What about that shot that falls just a little back because the animal took a step just as you pulled the trigger?? Or the bullet that hit a small twig on route to that perfect, well placed shot to the left ear of a nice big buck standing out there 150 yards...in real life hunting...Sh*t happens!!! My point is, why shot a marginal weapon on purpose?? Don't tell me that a .223, or for that matter, a .257 what ever is a better or as good a weapon for the KILLING of large game than a good old .30 or .338 slug smashing bone and tearing meat and destroying organs...just ain't true! Sitting there reading ballistic tables can teach you only so much. Get out there and stick a few bullets in real live elk, you'll soon put that pea shooter back in the closet and buy "enough gun". Just my opinion.


----------



## wyogoob

SFWG said:


> .......................
> 
> The .257 is an incredible round. If you want one buy it. I use nothing but Weatherby ammo out of mine, and it loves the Accubond and TSX. My 300 RUM Sako's stay in the safe collecting dust, the Ultralight is the only thing that is used.


I have a .257 Ultralight. What an accurate, long-range rifle. It shoots factory rounds with amazing precision. but my reloads suck, groups are not consistant. I need to tune them up or try new recipes when I get some time. I don't know if it's me or my recipe(s). In the meantime I'm not going to buy anymore $68/box .257 Weatherby shells.....Geeze


----------



## Frisco Pete

The .257 Weatherby Mag is _very_ flat shooting, but really should be thought of as a long range _deer_ cartridge. 
Because of the obvious limitations of a 115-120 grain bullet on larger elk, you should probably keep the range much shorter to maximize energy and accuracy and the ability to break shoulder bones if necessary. Of course on bigger game only the very best of bullets like the TSX and others of the type should be used.
I doubt that any cartridge around can do any better job on mule deer than the .257 Wby Mag.

While the .25 caliber Weatherby will always be very controversial for use on animals over 500 lbs., The .257 and even the slower .25-06, have been known to get the job done. Old Roy Weatherby's favorite cartridge was the .257. He used it extensively in Africa to shoot elk to moose-sized African fauna and felt it was completely satisfactory, even though his lineup included much bigger calibers.

While those that espouse the 7mm-08, .270 Win, and .308, to name a few, certainly aren't steering you wrong, the .257 Wby obviously _could_ work and is certainly a large step above the .243 in velocity, energy, and bullet weight - sorry not much help, but don't stop your research.

(_Note that son and current CEO - Ed Weatherby's favorite cartridge is the .270 Weatherby Mag_)


----------



## Nueces

Shot placement is key, so even a .22 caliber rimfire can kill big animals. Then I think some think of "recoil". That is significant because if a shoot flinches, that could translate into a lot of MOA error, then potentially a miss or wounded animal.

I have found a good recoil pad does wonders. The most important thing I like about a recoil pad is the rifle gets a firm grip into your shoulder so there is a solid platform. The recoil pad also will make any gun more pleasant to shoot - reducing flinching. Another thing that would help is reworking the trigger to lighten the pull if all safety measures are followed and especially in the field with a loaded weapon.

With all of that said, all Weatherby calibers have great ballistics. There are quite a few other calibers that are very similar.

If you do not reload, the decision maker for me would be the 3x or 4x price on the ammunition!!! There are a lot of very accurate rifles and some great factory ammunition that are very effective. I also think a larger caliber for elk could be beneficial.


----------



## SFWG

What kills me is that everyone thinks that the ammo is so much more money. I guess you guys have looked at it lately. If you buy premium ammo from any one it is expensive. Norma makes the Weatherby ammo and it is the best in the world. I just bought 15 boxes of .270 Weatherby with a 140 grain Accubond for 44 a box. You try and find .270 WSM in the same bullet for less money. When I shoot the Weatherby ammo I put the empty brass on EBAY and get around 25 bucks for it. Try that with Federal, Winchester, or Remington brass and you get 3 bucks.


----------



## Nueces

I haven't put any brass on eBay, but that's a significant price to be able to sell it for $25! Makes the Weatherby calibers look a lot better (they all are great calibers).


----------



## longbow

> 257 Weatherby why or why not?


When it comes to "why or why not" to buy a .257Wby, there are no "why nots", only "why you should buy one"....period. You WILL love this caliber. It's just as cheap to reload as a 30-06 if you reform the brass out of 7mmMag or 264Mag brass. It shoots like a laser and there's no more recoil than an '06. The only negative is barrel life, but I doubt may people will ever shoot one out. BUY ONE!


----------



## eyecrazy

Take a look at the 270 winchester short magnum, its quite unique. The only other common 270 mag is the Weatherby and its not as fast.

I would look for a gun with a 26 inch tube. Use premium bullets for elk, standard bullets for everything else.

Not quite as flat as the .257 Roy but almost and shooting larger heavier bullets.

IMO its a better combo caliber for deer/elk that the .257.


----------



## jungle

Why Not? You can buy other rifles later. 

And, load some Barnes TSX; and you have an outstanding elk rifle to 300 yards. No problem.


----------

